# Inmenso Number III Cigar Review - Perdomo 760- Big, Mild, Enjoyable!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a big, mild and enjoyable cigar. That should be enough. How good it is depends on how much you like mild and maybe what you think of the u...

Read the full review here: Inmenso Number III Cigar Review - Perdomo 760- Big, Mild, Enjoyable!


----------

